# DBSTalk Exclusive First Look: DIRECTV Application for iPad



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DBSTalk is proud to present this first look at the DIRECTV Application for iPad!








DIRECTV Application for iPad First Look

This is the latest and greatest... the best and newest way to interface with your DIRECTV equipment using the hottest piece of consumer electronics tech available. DBSTalk is proud to have been part of the test program for this app and we're even prouder to show you the results!

_Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing._


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would like to especially thank the test team. This First Look is all from material from them... because I don't have an iPad I relied on them for critical information. And of course, a thanks to my friend Doug Brott for all his help here too!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

You can find the DIRECTV iPad App here:

*iTunes Store - DIRECTV iPad App*​


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The DIRECTV iPad App has just been made available in the iTunes Store. Enjoy!


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Any word if they'll bring some of the reciever control functionality to the iPhone/iPod touch app?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> Any word if they'll bring some of the reciever control functionality to the iPhone/iPod touch app?


Nothing that I'm aware of ...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Very nice guys.

Question: If you have multiple DVR's in the same room, will the app (as a remote) automatically know which code set each DVR uses or do you have to set that up somehow on the Ipad?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It will be selectable on the iPad application


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Downloaded and installed. Only issue, did not find my HR24-500. Had to manually enter IP address.


----------



## Combat Medic (Jul 27, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Very nice guys.
> 
> Question: If you have multiple DVR's in the same room, will the app (as a remote) automatically know which code set each DVR uses or do you have to set that up somehow on the Ipad?


Since it is being done over your WIFI connection the remote codes don't come into play.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just DL'ed it and it is unbelievable! Have to be up early, but I squeezed in a few minutes before bedtime to give it a test run. Well done, indeed!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Combat Medic said:


> Since it is being done over your WIFI connection the remote codes don't come into play.


Ah, yes.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Will they ever (or do they now) have anything like this for laptops? I have my laptop on my coffee table and something like this for it would be nice. Some of us can't afford Ipads yet.


----------



## Combat Medic (Jul 27, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Will they ever (or do they now) have anything like this for laptops? I have my laptop on my coffee table and something like this for it would be nice. Some of us can't afford Ipads yet.


You could always download the iPad emulator from Apple.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Combat Medic said:


> You could always download the iPad emulator from Apple.


link? I can't find one on their web site...


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

"Hutchinshouse" said:


> Downloaded and installed. Only issue, did not find my HR24-500. Had to manually enter IP address.


It couldn't find any of my receivers even after manually entering the ip address. Basically this thing doesn't work. Piece of junk APP

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Great Job on the First Look, Stuart. :up:

Especially since you don't have an iPad... yet.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Now it crashes. Looks like they released it too early as it doesn't work when it's up and crashes when you try to make it work. Major update is needed

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> It couldn't find any of my receivers even after manually entering the ip address. Basically this thing doesn't work. Piece of junk APP
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Make sure your iPad is connected via WiFi. It won't work via 3G even if you are @ home.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Very good first look. If I ever get an iPad, this is one I will want.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice! Great job guys!

So a question.. Can you set up different favorite channels and such for each DVR?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Deleted and reloaded the APP. It works now. All is good. Even changed the channel on my wife as she was watching TV.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Terrific job guys! Almost makes me want to get an iPad now...

Just curious, does the app allow you to have full control of Series List/To Do List management of each of your DVRs?

- Merg


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

"Doug Brott" said:


> Make sure your iPad is connected via WiFi. It won't work via 3G even if you are @ home.


My iPad is WiFi only. So it has to be connected to my network to work

It was just a bad download. Had to download it again and all is good

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Terrific job guys! Almost makes me want to get an iPad now...
> 
> Just curious, does the app allow you to have full control of Series List/To Do List management of each of your DVRs?
> 
> - Merg


No. This and lack of streaming are the biggest limitations in this first iteration.


----------



## Combat Medic (Jul 27, 2007)

Very nice app. One request for the next version if I may. I would love to be able to work with the season passes and todo list.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Crashes sometimes when selecting between 1,2 or 3 hour viewing in the guide. Also sometimes crashes when switching to another day via the tabs at the top of the guide.

Other than that it is pretty damn cool!


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow. Working awesome. 20 min so far andvloving it.


----------



## epifano83 (Oct 5, 2008)

Pretty nice, to bad I cant afford a Ipad or if I could I might go with the Xoom better  It will be pretty cool if they created this app for the android market place. I have my original motorola droid and my wife is always losing the remote you do the math  LOL


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

There are some annoying bugs, but this application is already great. It has the potential to be stellar.


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks cool. Now I just have to wait for the new iPad to come out so I can buy one and try it out.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Great app. It almost makes me want to get an iPad....almost. 

Mike


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking forward to downloading the app when I get home tonight.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Does it allow for recordings to be set up to a week into the future on any connected DVR?


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

TDK1044 said:


> Does it allow for recordings to be set up to a week into the future on any connected DVR?


Yes, it does. You can select which DVR Just like you can in the iPhone app. You can also set a recorder as the default.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice work on the First Look team, and as always, the presentation from Stuart.

I can see why many on the test team were impressed and excited about this new application.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

somekevinguy said:


> Looks cool. Now I just have to wait for the new iPad to come out so I can buy one and try it out.


Only a few more days. 

I've already arranged a trade-in with the Apple reseller I use.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Great job on the First Look, Stuart. I am LOVING this app.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

The very first review on iTunes says it all and echos my thoughts.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Umm, now I want an iPad. 

Nice job guys!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job guys on the first look, I guess its time for a iPad


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Great job on the First Look!


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

+1


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Great job guys on the first look, I guess its time for a iPad


We should be getting all the details on the "next gen" iPad this week.

Great first look, guys! I'm sure a lot of work went into testing that puppy. Looks like you provided great feedback.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

Great first look! Thanks.......


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Nice! Great job guys!
> 
> So a question.. Can you set up different favorite channels and such for each DVR?


You can make as many as you want. Each "Favorite Channels" can be renamed to whatever you want and is universal for all networked receivers.

For example, I have one Favorite Channels named "Movies" and I put my favorite movie channels there. It will control whatever DVR I have selected in the lower left corner.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

A big high five to the dbstalk.com members who tested this app and provided their feedback! 

This app looks great! It seems pretty easy to understand, nice contrasts with easy to read text and the whole concept of controlling the TV or browsing the guide without interrupting what's on screen is pretty enticing. 

I don't have an iPad at this time, but when iPad 2 comes out, I may have to break out the credit card. I've always wanted an iPad and adding this functionality to it is icing on the cake.

Hopefully when DirecTV gets around to an HD-GUI overhaul on the DVR's, they have the same talent work on the interface. The iPad interface looks very modern and easy to read. For branding sake I would imagine there will be similar graphics and/or color schemes. I love the dark grey gradient backdrops behind the text labels making it easy to read.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

looks like a great app


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Sorry if this was in the first look and I missed it. Dose the iPad app allow you to manage the ToDo list and series manager on all the HD DVR's that are networked?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

RAD said:


> Sorry if this was in the first look and I missed it. Dose the iPad app allow you to manage the ToDo list and series manager on all the HD DVR's that are networked?


From earlier in the thread:



The Merg said:


> Just curious, does the app allow you to have full control of Series List/To Do List management of each of your DVRs?
> 
> - Merg





Doug Brott said:


> No. This and lack of streaming are the biggest limitations in this first iteration.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

RAD said:


> Sorry if this was in the first look and I missed it. Dose the iPad app allow you to manage the ToDo list and series manager on all the HD DVR's that are networked?


No it doesn't. Hopefully we'll see that in the future sometime.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Also, to be clear .. Your DVRs must be connected to your home network. In most cases, this means having the Internet Connection Kit (or Cinema Kit) installed. If you are unsure, you can simply press & hold {INFO} on your HD DVR, then when the menu appears choose "More System Info." Scroll down the list on the right and look for a line that says "Internet." If the status indicates "Connected," then your HD DVRs are connected and should be available to the iPad App.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Is the Default setting that the App finds all the DVRs connected to your Network, or do you have to tell it which DVRs to see?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

RAD said:


> Sorry if this was in the first look and I missed it. Dose the iPad app allow you to manage the ToDo list and series manager on all the HD DVR's that are networked?





Go Beavs said:


> No it doesn't. Hopefully we'll see that in the future sometime.


Mike White mentioned 2013 as a target for Streaming (on CNBC) .. It's not clear if it's something built in to this application or somehow part of the NOMAD project due late this year.

As for Series Manager functions? I'd love to see that myself. I think that functionality would be very, very powerful in the palm of your hand. I feel very confident that it's part of the overall DIRECTV iPad App roadmap.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> Is the Default setting that the App finds all the DVRs connected to your Network, or do you have to tell it which DVRs to see?


By default it will (should) find them.

EDIT: as long as you have allowed access at the DVRs you want the application to control (see my post below).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

TDK1044 said:


> Is the Default setting that the App finds all the DVRs connected to your Network, or do you have to tell it which DVRs to see?


It should appear by default although you can disable access. If you are having trouble "seeing" them and you think everything is set up right, one last place to look is on the DVR itself. There is a menu setting for "External Access" that must be enabled.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

External Access can be found by going to: SETUP > WHOLE HOME > EXTERNAL DEVICE, then allow access.

This can be changed at each DVR you want the application to control.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Another point of interest is that even when you're not on your local network but still have an internet connection, you can still surf the Guide and set recordings just like the current iPhone app. So this app loses nothing in general functionality compared to the iPhone app, but adds tremendous overall usability to your networked receivers. Fundamentally, it is incredibly nice to be able to do searches and dig through Guide data for stuff like Cast & Crew and future showings without disturbing or interrupting the program in progress. 

The Remote function also allows for some pretty entertaining practical jokes on the wife, especially when your wifi signal extends to the driveway and you open the app before your wife knows you're home.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Great job. I will download it when I get home.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

It's very polished and kudos to those that beta tested it. It actually does more than I thought it would. Of course streaming is one omission but that was known. I really wish the guide could pick your DVR's custom settings. I hate having to scroll through all the PPV's, sports packs etc. Speaking of sports I'd love to do away with the whole sports section.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

crawdad62 said:


> I hate having to scroll through all the PPV's, sports packs etc. Speaking of sports I'd love to do away with the whole sports section.


You can.. its fully customizable. Just "swipe" the page to the left, and you will see more.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I hope they eventually get to an android 3.0 app since I just got a Xoom two days ago. Nothing again Ipad but I was more impressed with Android 3.0. Again it is very exciting that Directv developed a tablet app finally and it should mean great things for future of tablet apps from Directv.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

barryb said:


> You can.. its fully customizable. Just "swipe" the page to the left, and you will see more.


Awesome!! Wow there's even more stuff. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

crawdad62 said:


> Awesome!! Wow there's even more stuff. Thanks for the tip!


I was not into the sports thing either, so I understand.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

At last! A reason to buy an iPad. Now to see what the new iPads look like and how much the first models drop in price. 

Rich


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

convem24 said:


> I hope they eventually get to an android 3.0 app since I just got a Xoom two days ago.


 Might happen when Android has at least 1/100,000th the number of Tablets out there that Apple does (not counting the $150 chinese junk available that barely function).  I'd like to put it on my rooted Nook Color. Unlike Android phones the Android tablets have some catching up to do wrt to market penetration.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

rich584 said:


> At last! A reason to buy an iPad. Now to see what the new iPads look like and how much the first models drop in price.
> 
> Rich


Check e-bay too. There will most likely be a lot of them for sale as people trade up to the iPad 2 (like me). BUt mine is going to my wife. I can rarely wrestle it from her hands now.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> As for Series Manager functions? I'd love to see that myself. I think that functionality would be very, very powerful in the palm of your hand. I feel very confident that it's part of the overall DIRECTV iPad App roadmap.


That functionality alone would cause me to go out this morning and get an iPad, with out it not so much.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MartyS said:


> Check e-bay too. There will most likely be a lot of them for sale as people trade up to the iPad 2 (like me). BUt mine is going to my wife. I can rarely wrestle it from her hands now.


My thoughts too.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RAD said:


> That functionality alone would cause me to go out this morning and get an iPad, with out it not so much.


Wait till the new ones come out in March or April. The prices on the first models should drop greatly. You can buy an iPhone 3 for about $50 now. I don't see any use for the 3G model iPad, the model that works with your router would be good enough for me. 3G kind sucks anyhow.

Rich


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Might happen when Android has at least 1/100,000th the number of Tablets out there that Apple does (not counting the $150 chinese junk available that barely function).  I'd like to put it on my rooted Nook Color. Unlike Android phones the Android tablets have some catching up to do wrt to market penetration.


What do you consider significant penetration? It appears to be >20% at the end of last year with Samsung tablets at the top of that pile. :shrug:

http://www.bgr.com/2011/01/31/android-tablets-finally-dent-ipad-market-share/

I'm currently planning on a tablet but if I do it will probably be an Android so I'm hoping that it will be available for Android in the near future....I can hope :grin:

Mike


----------



## irock (Jul 3, 2009)

for the first implementation it rocks. loving it!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Guys, I wanted to thank you all for the messages and posts. This was a real team effort and I appreciate the credit but it really goes to the test team. They were the real "journalists" here, I was just the art director.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Guys, I wanted to thank you all for the messages and posts. This was a real team effort and I appreciate the credit but it really goes to the test team. They were the real "journalists" here, I was just the art director.


Yes, but as the art director you did your usual exceptional job. 

The info provided by the testers is exceptional as well and deserving of thanks also, so thanks for all the work guys. 

Mike


----------



## gopherhockey (Mar 24, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> Also, to be clear .. Your DVRs must be connected to your home network. In most cases, this means having the Internet Connection Kit (or Cinema Kit) installed. If you are unsure, you can simply press & hold {INFO} on your HD DVR, then when the menu appears choose "More System Info." Scroll down the list on the right and look for a line that says "Internet." If the status indicates "Connected," then your HD DVRs are connected and should be available to the iPad App.


The DirecTV installer plugged my SWM install directly to my Internet connection vs. internally, so this does not work... yet the iPhone app does, as it apparently connects in some other way.

I can fix this, but major FAIL if this wasn't the way things were supposed to be hooked up.

I don't understand why this connects any differently unless they are eventually thinking about streaming, which was a big miss...


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks great. My only issue is the lack of volume control, either from the TV or an A/V amp. Calling it a "complete remote" or "RC1000" is a bit overstated when it won't do things that current remotes can. There are lots of TVs and AV amps with ethernet control now.

And why can't tablet makers include an IR output?


----------



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

Just trying to make sure I understand correctly,
If I have 2 DVR's, and whole home viewing, and want to watch a show off the DVR in the other room, I will need to use the regular remote (or my harmony) to do so?

Not that big a deal, but a bit of a bummer if so.


----------



## justinkwaugh (Aug 11, 2009)

I have to agree a bit with a previous poster. I don't personally see the benefit of introducing another device to control just one tiny part of my A/V equipment, when I have everything already controlled by one remote.

But if it had streaming, i'd be all over it in a heartbeat


----------



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

Mike Bertelson said:


> What do you consider significant penetration? It appears to be >20% at the end of last year with Samsung tablets at the top of that pile. :shrug:
> 
> http://www.bgr.com/2011/01/31/android-tablets-finally-dent-ipad-market-share/
> 
> ...


That report was misleading, in that most of the Galaxy sales reported were Samsung "selling" them to retailers. actual in home penetration was at that time, and might still be, much lower than those numbers imply. And that is according to Samsung's CEO.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

justinkwaugh said:


> I have to agree a bit with a previous poster. I don't personally see the benefit of introducing another device to control just one tiny part of my A/V equipment, when I have everything already controlled by one remote.
> 
> But if it had streaming, i'd be all over it in a heartbeat


Because it does things well beyond a remote.

Forget the remote control aspect if you don't want to use it. Its an interactive, enhanced viewing guide, with the ability to show you what is on TV and your DVR without interrupting or bring the menu up on the TV. It allows remote scheduling, and has an integrated sports App.

Those things alone are pretty cool. Then the ability to use it as a remote control or automatically jump to items is a bonus.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

SDimwit said:


> Just trying to make sure I understand correctly,
> If I have 2 DVR's, and whole home viewing, and want to watch a show off the DVR in the other room, I will need to use the regular remote (or my harmony) to do so?
> 
> Not that big a deal, but a bit of a bummer if so.


Correct. It is not able to do that yet. Hopefully that will be an added feature soon.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

If it was just a remote I would wholly agree. But anytime I can quickly scan the guide, get information about a program, etc. without having to use the IMHO horrible onscreen guide of my DVR I'm happy.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The DIRECTV iPad App has remote control functionality .. However, it's primary purpose is not as a remote control ..


----------



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

justinkwaugh said:


> I have to agree a bit with a previous poster. I don't personally see the benefit of introducing another device to control just one tiny part of my A/V equipment, when I have everything already controlled by one remote.
> 
> But if it had streaming, i'd be all over it in a heartbeat


I see several benefits,
1. not having to window a show I'm watching to check the guide.
2. not having to open the TV Apps to check scores.
3. ease of creating/ viewing custom guides. (favorites, kids, news)
4. ease of browsing DTV Cinema

These may or may not seem significant enough to some, or even many, people. Seeing as I usually have my iPhone in my hand or at least near me while watching TV anyway (soon to be replaced by my iPad2), this doesn't seem like to large an imposition to me.

Your mileage may vary,
Dim


----------



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

mhayes70 said:


> Correct. It is not able to do that yet. Hopefully that will be an added feature soon.


[email protected]&n it, there's that word again...


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

SDimwit said:


> [email protected]&n it, there's that word again...


:lol:  I have not seen anything on it. But, it is just something I hope gets added and I am sure there is more stuff to come.


----------



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

Curious, if I start viewing a show from the other room, can the remote functions control FF pause & Rev?


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm a 'glass half full' kinda guy. I'm grateful for anything that gives me more functionality and flexibility at no cost. And this App delivers big time. 

Many thanks to all those involved with its development.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

SDimwit said:


> Curious, if I start viewing a show from the other room, can the remote functions control FF pause & Rev?


Yes.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

SDimwit said:


> Curious, if I start viewing a show from the other room, can the remote functions control FF pause & Rev?


Yes, as it is connected to your home's wifi.

EDIT: Sry, Greg - we must have answered at the same time!


----------



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

tdk1044 said:


> i'm a 'glass half full' kinda guy. I'm grateful for anything that gives me more functionality and flexibility at no cost. And this app delivers big time.
> 
> Many thanks to all those involved with its development.


+9999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

SDimwit said:


> Curious, if I start viewing a show from the other room, can the remote functions control FF pause & Rev?


The remote functions control the selected H/HR. Unfortunately, you can't start a MRV playback from a remote unit. (yet?)

I like the one-touch to see my college BB favorites and the obscure channel they sometimes are on!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

BudShark said:


> Because it does things well beyond a remote.
> 
> Forget the remote control aspect if you don't want to use it. Its an interactive, enhanced viewing guide, with the ability to show you what is on TV and your DVR without interrupting or bring the menu up on the TV. It allows remote scheduling, and has an integrated sports App.
> 
> Those things alone are pretty cool. Then the ability to use it as a remote control or automatically jump to items is a bonus.





Doug Brott said:


> The DIRECTV iPad App has remote control functionality .. However, it's primary purpose is not as a remote control ..


Yes, EXACTLY. It is NOT a remote per se. It is an adjunct, an enhancement, to the entire viewing experience.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> Yes, EXACTLY. It is NOT a remote per se. It is an adjunct, an enhancement, to the entire viewing experience.


More like a complement, or an augmentation (or perhaps even a garnish)


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> More like a complement, or an augmentation (or perhaps even a garnish)


A condiment?


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

LameLefty said:


> A condiment?


The DirecTV iPad App... its like Ketchup for your TV??? 

!rolling


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LameLefty said:


> It is an adjunct, an enhancement, to the entire viewing experience.


At this point, it is a distinct improvement to the _recording_ and searching experience.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

SDimwit said:


> I see several benefits,
> 1. not having to window a show I'm watching to check the guide.
> 2. not having to open the TV Apps to check scores.
> 3. ease of creating/ viewing custom guides. (favorites, kids, news)
> ...


Good points. I can do 1-4 now on a laptop or two, and use my iPhone or laptop to set up a recording when I am away from home. But this is using several websites.

But having this all in one place, with a well designed UI is a winner. I might even stand in line for the 'Pad 2. Then go have Pad Thai.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

BudShark said:


> The DirecTV iPad App... its like Ketchup for your TV???
> 
> !rolling


More like dark chocolate icing to a beautiful layer cake, the kind where more layers of both cake and icing can be added later.

Mmmmmm. Icing.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gully_foyle said:


> And why can't tablet makers include an IR output?


Where would you locate it that someone wouldn't have it covered up by something?

Some tablets can't even be bothered to include a USB port.

Whatever they chose to install, a non-negligible portion of the user base would want something else (Bluetooth or Z-wave, for example).

Doing things on a LAN is the future. It takes all the heartache out of figuring out how to make things communicate and it uses widely available and inexpensive technology.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> More like dark chocolate icing to a beautiful layer cake, the kind where more layers of both cake and icing can be added later.
> 
> Mmmmmm. Icing.


:nono: :nono: :nono:

:lol:


----------



## bodosom (May 31, 2004)

I'd like it even more if DTV would add those functions to their web site and or produce a laptop version. I always have my MacBook near me when watching the telly. The iPad is often elsewhere.

What I'm looking forward to seeing is show descriptions in the playlist since DTV removed it from the web API.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Mike White mentioned 2013 as a target for Streaming (on CNBC) .. It's not clear if it's something built in to this application or somehow part of the NOMAD project due late this year.


I thought his quote was "in 40% of homes by 2013"...or something like that? The CNBC folks took that to mean that it would _*launch*_ in 2013 and ran a graphic stating as such. 

I need to rewatch his interview...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

bodosom said:


> I'd like it even more if DTV would add those functions to their web site and or produce a laptop version. I always have my MacBook near me when watching the telly. The iPad is often elsewhere.
> 
> What I'm looking forward to seeing is show descriptions in the playlist since DTV removed it from the web API.


Log in and go to town. Not quite as customizable or convenient, but usable. Show descriptions are available when you click on a show.

http://www.directv.com:80/entertainment/guide


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> I thought his quote was "in 40% of homes by 2013"...or something like that? The CNBC folks took that to mean that it would _*launch*_ in 2013 and ran a graphic stating as such.
> 
> I need to rewatch his interview...


I'm pretty sure the "40%" was for homes that were networked ..

The Streaming "launch" would be available to anyone that is networked and wants it. It's way too far out to know if a cost would be involved or not, but I always go to the old adage .. The Good things in life aren't for free.


----------



## NiTruS (Feb 7, 2008)

i will use once/if Series Manager/Todo Lists are manageble..


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

NiTruS said:


> i will use once/if Series Manager/Todo Lists are manageble..


I will use it for all of the advantages that it offers now, and I'll hope for Series Manager and To Do List management at a later time.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

NiTruS said:


> i will use once/if Series Manager/Todo Lists are manageble..


Come on, it's free. Why hold out for something down the line when you can try it and see if it's a useful addition to your viewing experience? 



TDK1044 said:


> I will use it for all of the advantages that it offers now, and I'll hope for Series Manager and To Do List management at a later time.


Well, yeah. Exactly.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

How do I edit the Home Page view to get rid of the Sports stuff that I don't want?


----------



## gemery (Apr 10, 2007)

"Justin23" said:


> Just DL'ed it and it is unbelievable! Have to be up early, but I squeezed in a few minutes before bedtime to give it a test run. Well done, indeed!


Very cool app. Can't wait to bug my wife with it when she is watching her shows tonight.... Shhhhhhh


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

TDK1044 said:


> How do I edit the Home Page view to get rid of the Sports stuff that I don't want?


Swipe the vertical modules to the left to get to the customization module. You can add, delete or modify any of the channel and guide listings there. Tapping the gear icon on the top right will take you to the settings for the app's "guts" like how hide or display SD or HD duplicates, etc.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh man, its too bad iPad apps don't use the retnia display pixels on an iphone4. If I try to force run this on an iphone4 it's using iphone3 resolution with pixel doubling.

I can't quite seem to see the app (of course you can't scroll). I was able to figure out how to log in, but past that... nada!

To get iPad apps on an iPhone:
Download an iPad app from iTunes.
Right-click on it>Show In Finder/Explorer.
Copy this file to your desktop.
Change the extension to .zip.
Open Zip file and Drag /Payload/_APPNAME_.app to your desktop.
With your file transfer program (such as iFunBox), transfer that to /Applications on your iDevice.
When it’s done, run iFile on your iDevice.
Go to /Applications. Tap on the blue arrow next to the app you want to run.
Change the permissions to root/wheel, RWX/RX/RX.
Go into the .app folder, and also change the apps’ executable to root/wheel, RWX/RX/RX.
Respring or Reboot.
Try running the app.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

LameLefty said:


> Swipe the vertical modules to the left to get to the customization module. You can add, delete or modify any of the channel and guide listings there. Tapping the gear icon on the top right will take you to the settings for the app's "guts" like how hide or display SD or HD duplicates, etc.


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## NiTruS (Feb 7, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> Come on, it's free. Why hold out for something down the line when you can try it and see if it's a useful addition to your viewing experience?
> 
> Well, yeah. Exactly.


why does directv take so long to implement
such basic features?? it took forever to
release this app, which doesnt do anything close
to what the competition has out...just saying..
other than that, its pretty, but falls way short..

p.s. this is of course, one mans opinion..no disrespect
intended..


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome app!

The only thing missing so far, in my opinion, is the ability to tell your setup which DVR you want to play a recording on. As of now if you want to play a recording from a DVR's playlist it will only play on that DVR, not the one you're watching. Unless I'm missing something...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

NiTruS said:


> why does directv take so long to implement
> such basic features?? it took forever to
> release this app, which doesnt do anything close
> to what the competition has out...just saying..
> ...


Define "forever." When do you think this app was supposed to be released?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Another point of interest is that even when you're not on your local network but still have an internet connection, you can still surf the Guide and set recordings just like the current iPhone app.


I could not do this today. Went to lunch with a buddy who also has DirecTV so I took my iPad to show him this cool new app and it would not even load the app. The restaurant we went to had wifi and I was conencted, but app would not load.

*The ToDo List*

Who at DirecTV has an aversion to customers being able to access this in an easy fashion? For this app to not be able to at least pull up the ToDo list to look at is a major fail. To be able to sit on the couch and check all my ToDo lists would have been *HUGE*! I'm not even talking about management, just being able to look at it.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Herdfan said:


> Who at DirecTV has an aversion to customers being able to access this in an easy fashion? For this app to not be able to at least pull up the ToDo list to look at is a major fail. To be able to sit on the couch and check all my ToDo lists would have been *HUGE*! I'm not even talking about management, just being able to look at it.


I know what you mean. They don't even have a simple shortcut on the TV itself. ie) hold list down, or push LIST twice.

I hope it's coming. Sometimes navigating the ToDo, History and Series Priorities would be much more efficiently handled in a higher resolution tablet app or on a PC via Directv.com.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Mike Bertelson said:


> What do you consider significant penetration? It appears to be >20% at the end of last year with Samsung tablets at the top of that pile. :shrug:
> 
> http://www.bgr.com/2011/01/31/android-tablets-finally-dent-ipad-market-share/
> 
> ...


Frankly I take that article with a large grain of salt. Obviously I can't prove it or disprove it but I can't imagine that many people buying Samsung Tablets over an iPad. Sounds like a little statistical manipulation. I'm an official Apple hater that owns an Android phone, "sort-of" tablet (Nook Color), and an iPhone. 

You should make a poll here asking how many folks specifically have the Samsung Tablet. I'd be curious. I think it would be way less than 80/20 of the resident geeks here. Not a scientific sample of course. I must say though, the rooted B&N Nook Color gives the Samsung a run for 1/2 to 13/rd it's money except it's missing a few features that to some are important.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> The DIRECTV iPad App has remote control functionality .. However, it's primary purpose is not as a remote control ..


But that is the coolest feature of the APP. Once you can manage your To Do List and steam content, then it will become the third coolest feature.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> But that is the coolest feature of the APP. Once you can manage your To Do List and steam content, then it will become the third coolest feature.


Seriously?! I haven't even used the app as a remote control once. My real remote control works much better for that. I used the app for getting information and scores mostly .. It helps to quickly find channels. I may use the "Watch Now" button, but that's not the remote control emulator. I consider that to be more of a "because we can" feature than something I'd put at the top of the list. :scratchin


----------



## Sparky Scott (Dec 7, 2008)

Cool!
Gotta love all that new stuff that the test teams our working on!!
Never seen that one coming.
Again, thanks to all who have been involved in this!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Frankly I take that article with a large grain of salt. Obviously I can't prove it or disprove it but I can't imagine that many people buying Samsung Tablets over an iPad. Sounds like a little statistical manipulation. I'm an official Apple hater that owns an Android phone, "sort-of" tablet (Nook Color), and an iPhone.
> 
> You should make a poll here asking how many folks specifically have the Samsung Tablet. I'd be curious. I think it would be way less than 80/20 of the resident geeks here. Not a scientific sample of course. I must say though, the rooted B&N Nook Color gives the Samsung a run for 1/2 to 13/rd it's money except it's missing a few features that to some are important.


As someone already pointed analysis from Strategy Analytics used in that article is misleading so my original post is not accurate.

However, for the same reasons that the Android smart phones have done so well, the tablets will eventually make up a significant share of the market. I'm not a big fan of tablets but it seems inevitable.

Mike


----------



## bodosom (May 31, 2004)

LameLefty said:


> Log in and go to town. Not quite as customizable or convenient, but usable.


I missed the update to the guide pages. It's much better but ... not being able to close an expanded channel on the iPad is an annoyance but losing all your state after clicking MORE on the web site is pretty irksome.



> Show descriptions are available when you click on a show.


I said "descriptions in the playlist" (which is mentioned in the first-look) not descriptions in the guide.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

My H25-500 is not showing up in the list for receiver control. I checked and it is now set to allow external devices. My H21-200 showed up, but I had to manually enter the IP address.

Anyone else with an H25 able to see it?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

LameLefty said:


> The Remote function also allows for some pretty entertaining practical jokes on the wife, especially when your wifi signal extends to the driveway and you open the app before your wife knows you're home.


!rolling:bowdown:

~Alan


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Bertelson said:


> As someone already pointed analysis from Strategy Analytics used in that article is misleading so my original post is not accurate.
> 
> However, for the same reasons that the Android smart phones have done so well, the tablets will eventually make up a significant share of the market. I'm not a big fan of tablets but it seems inevitable.
> 
> Mike


After having a Droid X for a few months I'm kinda leery of tablets too. Don't really see much use for them. I do like the Droid phone. And I do use apps on it, but not that many. But, I might take a shot at one, I've been wrong about a lot of things I didn't think I'd like and maybe a tablet would be interesting.

Rich


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

SDimwit said:


> Curious, if I start viewing a show from the other room, can the remote functions control FF pause & Rev?


If you're using MRV, yes.. it will control the DVR that you have selected, just as if you were using the remote. If you want to have some fun, set the app to another TV in the house and keep changing channels on your kids or spouse... they won't know what's going on!:hurah:


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

harsh said:


> At this point, it is a distinct improvement to the _recording_ and searching experience.


Actually, in many cases it enhances viewing. If you tried it, you'd find you no longer have to disrupt viewing to see what's on other channels, or what the score is of the game you wish you were watching. not having to minimize a window is a definite plus for the viewing experience.

So, while you might not think it does more than record and search, as has been the case in the past, you're a bit off.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> I thought his quote was "in 40% of homes by 2013"...or something like that? *The CNBC folks took that to mean* that it would _*launch*_ in 2013 and ran a graphic stating as such.
> 
> I need to rewatch his interview...


THe operative words. If you watch the interview, the interviewer didn't care about anything that Mike was saying. She was focused on streaming, which he answered directly.

Never trust the producer putting graphics on the screen... it's no better than sound bites... they are rarely taken in context.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

NiTruS said:


> i will use once/if Series Manager/Todo Lists are manageble..


Hmm...


it's FREE
it enhances the current viewing experience

why wait if you already have an iPad and Whole Home?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks .. If you find any issues with this app, please post them in the Issues/Discussion thread here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=190594


----------



## justinkwaugh (Aug 11, 2009)

Well I can see how people might like these features, but it doesn't personally suit my style of tv watching. I never channel surf or look at the guide. I only watch shows that I have set up season passes for, and I don't have any need to manage the season passes all that often. I just sit down, bring up the list, watch a show till it's done, pick a new one, watch it, etc.

Only rarely do I want to look up a show and record it, and it is inevitably when I'm at work or somewhere, and then the iphone app is perfectly acceptable for that.

Now on the other hand I use directv2pc avidly, and I'm really sad that they have no love for that app. I like watching shows remotely. Here's hoping they add streaming soon.

But I'm glad to see that they are finally putting some effort into applications for handheld devices.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Seriously?! I haven't even used the app as a remote control once. My real remote control works much better for that. I used the app for getting information and scores mostly .. It helps to quickly find channels. I may use the "Watch Now" button, but that's not the remote control emulator. I consider that to be more of a "because we can" feature than something I'd put at the top of the list. :scratchin


I can get scores quicker with other APPs and/or using the red button on the remote when on a sports channel.

This is why I stated in the other thread that this is just a fancy remote and souped up version of the iPhone APP. I don't see any real use for it as it is at this moment. That is just my personal take for my own personal use.

Once streaming is included, then this APP will become one of the most valuable ones I have.

This is not meant to take away from any of the hard work put into this. And I can see why many others may find this of use. It is not not that important to me at this moment.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Another reason for me to buy an iPad. I think the Apple announcement for iPad 2 is this week. Hoping that will drop prices on iPad 1.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> Another reason for me to buy an iPad. I think the Apple announcement for iPad 2 is this week. Hoping that will drop prices on iPad 1.


Mine will probably go on ebay. Probably. If the next iteration only gains a camera(s) then I'm waiting but if there's significant upgrades then I'm in. I held out for a couple of months before I bought one thinking "It's just a big iPhone" which is exactly what it is and I love this thing. It's always at my side while watching TV and the new Directv app is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Sucks that they require iOS 4.2+, I haven't downgraded because my iPad has been flawless on the stock iOS and because I use the screen orientation lock switch on a daily basis.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Great job on the First Look guys. I used it for the first time last night, and it's awesome already. I LOVE being able to control other DVRs without having to go to that TV on that floor of the house. When the 2 year old asks for another "Diego" - blip and it's done.

I also used the remote a ton last night and it's just as fast, if not faster, than the remote. You also get zero key bounces.

Really nice work on this App.

As an aside, there's also a simple plain ole IP Remote App in the iTunes store for .99. It also works very well just as a remote. Not nearly as feature-rich as iPad, but it works nicely:

(iTunes store link): http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dtv-iremote/id420380268?mt=8


----------



## Valve1138 (Apr 26, 2008)

This app is sweet!

Can't wait for recording management built right in.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Richard said:


> Sucks that they require iOS 4.2+, I haven't downgraded because my iPad has been flawless on the stock iOS and because I use the screen orientation lock switch on a daily basis.


Screen orientation lock is supposedly coming back in iOS 4.3 (you can configure in the settings if you want the switch to be mute or orientation lock).


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> Screen orientation lock is supposedly coming back in iOS 4.3 (you can configure in the settings if you want the switch to be mute or orientation lock).


Best feature of 4.3 by far. Whoever made the decision to change the switch to mute is a moron.


----------



## gemery (Apr 10, 2007)

"Jeremy W" said:



> Best feature of 4.3 by far. Whoever made the decision to change the switch to mute is a moron.


Isn't there a screen lock in the home row, hit the button twice and scroll through the apps to the left?


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

This might have been mentioned, if I do not want the iPad remote control function on a DVR, I could disable the external device at that DVR, but would this not allow other receivers to see the playlist on this one and play back from it?

Since the iPad in our house is not under my full control, is there a way to disable the remote control function from the app before I tell everyone about this great app?


----------



## kbcrowe (May 22, 2006)

Anybody else having a problem pulling up the playlist? It tries for 5 minutes and then I get a communications error. Most other functions seem to work


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm loving it so far, but none of the sports aspects will load.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Although I was away from home today, I used the app on 3G to browse the guide and setup a remote recording. I liked it better than the previous iPhone schedule app.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

gemery said:


> Isn't there a screen lock in the home row, hit the button twice and scroll through the apps to the left?


Yep...it's there.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

MartyS said:


> Actually, in many cases it enhances viewing. If you tried it, you'd find you no longer have to disrupt viewing to see what's on other channels, or what the score is of the game you wish you were watching. not having to minimize a window is a definite plus for the viewing experience.


Having used a similar web-based application that includes both streaming and recording schedule maintenance, I can say that my viewing isn't significantly enhanced. In the rare event that I'm watching a live event, I can usually wait the few seconds to a commercial (or end of period if it isn't loaded with commercials) and then PIG is enough to insure that I'm not missing anything. For recorded content, if I'm not watching it, I'm fast forwarding or skipping through it.

I suppose if I were switching back and forth between three or more live events, my viewing would be enhanced but I can't recall that I've ever done that. The closest I've ever come to it was during the Olympics and there's usually a mosaic channel for that kind of event.

I understand the excitement with finding a legitimate use for an iPad as it doesn't happen all that often. I think a web interface would have been more practical (completely ignoring concerns that DIRECTV may have about off-LAN use).


----------



## kbcrowe (May 22, 2006)

"kbcrowe" said:


> Anybody else having a problem pulling up the playlist? It tries for 5 minutes and then I get a communications error. Most other functions seem to work


More info, it times out pulling the guide on my main dvr. I have an external drive on that one so maybe it's just too many items. I can pull up other Dvrs but it doesn't seem to show a unified playlist, just what's on that dvr.

Really disappointing app so far.


----------



## irock (Jul 3, 2009)

seems to be overloaded now that everyone is on it. lol. good thing i got to use it all afternoon.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> Having used a similar web-based application that includes both streaming and recording schedule maintenance, I can say that my viewing isn't significantly enhanced. In the rare event that I'm watching a live event, I can usually wait the few seconds to a commercial (or end of period if it isn't loaded with commercials) and then PIG is enough to insure that I'm not missing anything. For recorded content, if I'm not watching it, I'm fast forwarding or skipping through it.
> 
> I suppose if I were switching back and forth between three or more live events, my viewing would be enhanced but I can't recall that I've ever done that. The closest I've ever come to it was during the Olympics and there's usually a mosaic channel for that kind of event.
> 
> I understand the excitement with finding a legitimate use for an iPad as it doesn't happen all that often. I think a web interface would have been more practical (completely ignoring concerns that DIRECTV may have about off-LAN use).


Harsh,

I really don't understand why you keep bringing your drivel to this side of the forum.

I have plenty of iPad apps that are 'legitimate' and don't need your approval for finding another. We use our iPad as much as we use any laptop or desktop.

If you had actually used this app, I might find your comments with some validity. But unfortunately, I don't.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

MartyS said:


> She was focused on streaming, which he answered directly.


Mr. White spoke to Internet streaming _to_ HD DVRs while the interviewer was clearly asking about what was being demonstrated: DIRECTV for iPad.

If you don't get an answer to the question you asked, you pretty much have to rephrase the question in hopes of getting a relevant answer. The answer in this case, was not yet and it probably should have been left at that.

This goes to the core of my argument about what is improved by the existence of the app. Finding and recording content is substantially improved. The rest, not so much.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

"gemery" said:


> Isn't there a screen lock in the home row, hit the button twice and scroll through the apps to the left?


Yeah, but the switch is far more convenient.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

harsh said:


> Mr. White spoke to Internet streaming _to_ HD DVRs while the interviewer was clearly asking about what was being demonstrated: DIRECTV for iPad.
> 
> If you don't get an answer to the question you asked, you pretty much have to rephrase the question in hopes of getting a relevant answer. The answer in this case, was not yet and it probably should have been left at that.
> 
> This goes to the core of my argument about what is improved by the existence of the app. Finding and recording content is substantially improved. The rest, not so much.


I think that you need to go back and look at the interview again. I believe that you didn't listen to the responses to the question.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> Mr. White spoke to Internet streaming _to_ HD DVRs while the interviewer was clearly asking about what was being demonstrated: DIRECTV for iPad.


I just rewatched the 'Call' and you have it backwards.


----------



## williammck (Jul 2, 2010)

"Combat Medic" said:


> You could always download the iPad emulator from Apple.


Well, sort of. I have a dev account, and the iPad simulator has no App Store or any other way to install apps. Unless you would want to create a dev account, download the ~2-3GB file, then get the code from DIRECTV and compile/build it in Xcode and transfer it to the simulator. YMMV

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

You know, if some of you would just ignore the animal droppings, most of us would never smell it.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You're right, Lefty, but sometimes wrong is just wrong!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Richard said:


> Sucks that they require iOS 4.2+, I haven't downgraded because my iPad has been flawless on the stock iOS and because I use the screen orientation lock switch on a daily basis.


It's also flawless on 4.2+ and my screen orientation lock works perfectly as well.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> Screen orientation lock is supposedly coming back in iOS 4.3 (you can configure in the settings if you want the switch to be mute or orientation lock).


It never left. It just got moved, temporarily.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Whoever made the decision to change the switch to mute is a moron.


That was completely a Jobs thing. He wanted the switch to act like the switch on the iPhone. 

It's not that big of a hassle to lock the screen rotation with it not being on the physical switch though while we wait for 4.3.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> You know, if some of you would just ignore the animal droppings, most of us would never smell it.


You know, Lefty... I agree.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

"RunnerFL" said:


> It's also flawless on 4.2+ and my screen orientation lock works perfectly as well.


My lock works well


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Is there a way to show my full playlist in the playlist tab? Right now it only shows one dvr at a time.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ShawnL25 said:


> Is there a way to show my full playlist in the playlist tab? Right now it only shows one VCR at a time.


No, VCRs won't be shown at all , and currently only one playlist from the DVRs you have.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

ShawnL25 said:


> Is there a way to show my full playlist in the playlist tab? Right now it only shows one dvr at a time.


No yet. Hopefully in a future version, but the only way to see a unified playlist now is through your receiver/DVR.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

"jacmyoung" said:


> This might have been mentioned, if I do not want the iPad remote control function on a DVR, I could disable the external device at that DVR, but would this not allow other receivers to see the playlist on this one and play back from it?
> 
> Since the iPad in our house is not under my full control, is there a way to disable the remote control function from the app before I tell everyone about this great app?


Unfortunately MRV in its true sense doesn't apply here. You can only play local recordings when you take control of a particular DVR, so disabling the external device may be your answer. I don't see a way to turn off the remote control feature.


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

Just installed... This app is beyond awesome


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> Unfortunately MRV in its true sense doesn't apply here. You can only play local recordings when you take control of a particular DVR, so disabling the external device may be your answer. I don't see a way to turn off the remote control feature.


I just looked into the disabling external device menu, it would also disconnect the DVR from the MRV/network, not a good thing.

Basically this app gives whoever has the control of the iPad the control of any DVR in the house, I know some of you liked pulling the prank on the wife, but this can get old pretty fast

Looks to me this remote control thing was designed with a single DVR household in mind, or just so family members can pull pranks on one another. I like all the other functions mentioned but this is just disaster waiting to happen in my household.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

External controls have nothing to do with MRV controls from other DVR's.. You control the MRV controllability via the share playlist menu, not the external devices menu.

The whole thing is specifically set up so you can control which DVR can and can't be controlled via this app.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> External controls have nothing to do with MRV controls from other DVR's.. You control the MRV controllability via the share playlist menu, not the external devices menu.
> 
> The whole thing is specifically set up so you can control which DVR can and can't be controlled via this app.


You are correct. Now I am ready to give the app a try. Just curious if I disable external controls for all DVRs how would that impact the functionality of the app.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> Just curious if I disable external controls for all DVRs how would that impact the functionality of the app.


It would become nothing more than a fancy DVR scheduler.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> It would become nothing more than a fancy DVR scheduler.


To each their own opinion. I rarely use it to schedule, but I do have it open nearly all the time more for reference and keeping track of scores.

I use it to see what else is on without having to disturb the family. It can be easily used to see what kids are actually watching in the other room without having to physically be in there.

It is a good resource for scheduling, but the app does much more than that. So, if you only use it for scheduling, or think that's all it's for, I think you need to spend more time with it and see what it actually does.

Then again, remember, it's FREE... and using it doesn't cost you any more than you're already paying. So, put it all in perspective.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Dowloaded it last night. Works like a dream. Already set remote recordings on two DVRs. All modules working correctly. I had to go into the Whole Home settings of each DVR and change the setting to allow permission to see the "currently Watching" module. Other than that...perfect.


----------



## bodosom (May 31, 2004)

MartyS said:


> ... It can be easily used to see what kids are actually watching in the other room...


This works if external access is disabled?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Right after downloading it, I had trouble getting any of the sports aspects to load. Everything was working fine after about an hour.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

MartyS said:


> To each their own opinion. I rarely use it to schedule, but I do have it open nearly all the time more for reference and keeping track of scores.
> 
> I use it to see what else is on without having to disturb the family. It can be easily used to see what kids are actually watching in the other room without having to physically be in there.
> 
> ...


I think you missed the point of Jeremy's response. His response was to someone who asked what would happen if you disabled external controls on your DVR.

He wasn't saying the app itself is only a good remote, he was telling jacmyoung what the app would be if he blocked external control.



jacmyoung said:


> Just curious if I disable external controls for all DVRs how would that impact the functionality of the app.





Jeremy W said:


> It would become nothing more than a fancy DVR scheduler.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bodosom said:


> This works if external access is disabled?


No


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

"bodosom" said:


> This works if external access is disabled?


So far yes, which is a very good thing. I don't want to let the iPad have control of any box without the option of disabling that control from that box, knowing what your kids are watching is a good point but they are much better at handling iPad or any smart devices

BTW, even with the externals disabled, it is still much more than a fancy scheduler. Good job guys, now tell DirevTV to make streaming happen


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

bodosom said:


> This works if external access is disabled?


No, not if external access is disabled, but if I had a DVR in my kids room, I can guarantee that I would want to be able to monitor what they were watching when they didn't know I was looking .

If you can look at the list on each of your DVR's individually (using the pull down on the lower left of the app screen, then you can select that DVR and change the channels, and do almost anything you could do with a remote (other than volume) from the iPad.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I think you missed the point of Jeremy's response. His response was to someone who asked what would happen if you disabled external controls on your DVR.
> 
> He wasn't saying the app itself is only a good remote, he was telling jacmyoung what the app would be if he blocked external control.


I stand by my response with the exception of controlling another DVR if external controls is disabled. I still use it as a great reference for scores, and what's on other channels, without having to minimize the screen. It does a lot more than schedule.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

MartyS said:


> I stand by my response with the exception of controlling another DVR if external controls is disabled. I still use it as a great reference for scores, and what's on other channels, without having to minimize the screen. It does a lot more than schedule.


But Jeremy wasn't saying that app is just a scheduler by default... But if you disable external apps then that's pretty much all it becomes.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Guys, I agree it's not going to be everything for everybody. But I think what it is, is pretty good.


----------



## bodosom (May 31, 2004)

MartyS said:


> No, not if external access is disabled


You missed the point that the entire discussion is about of what use is the app if external access is disabled.

Of course Jeremy W's assertion is not correct either. The guide browser in the app is the best (by far) that DTV offers. Although they've improved the on-line guide it is still enormously inferior to the app.

Of course I don't care about the guide or sports and the things I might be interested in (the skip commands) don't work well but I have hope.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

bodosom said:


> You missed the point that the entire discussion is about of what use is the app if external access is disabled.
> 
> Of course Jeremy W's assertion is not correct either. The guide browser in the app is the best (by far) that DTV offers. Although they've improved the on-line guide it is still enormously inferior to the app.
> 
> Of course I don't care about the guide or sports and the things I might be interested in (the skip commands) don't work well but I have hope.


See mynreply above....

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2724724#post2724724


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Now that you've had a little bit of time to play with this app .. Tell me what's cool about it .. specifically .. something that you like.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Now that you've had a little bit of time to play with this app .. Tell me what's cool about it .. specifically .. something that you like.


Being able to see what my kids are watching on their DVRs. :grin:


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> Now that you've had a little bit of time to play with this app .. Tell me what's cool about it .. specifically .. something that you like.


I really like its simplicity. You don't have to be a geek to use it. Navigating around and using the App is easy. Last night I set multiple recordings up on several DVRs much faster and easier than I ever could have done using the website online Guide.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Being able to see what my kids are watching on their DVRs. :grin:


+1


----------



## bodosom (May 31, 2004)

TDK1044 said:


> Last night I set multiple recordings up on several DVRs much faster and easier than I ever could have done using the website online Guide.


Perhaps people are unaware that there is a scheduling app. I think it's easier to use. It's certainly simpler.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I like ....

the Remote
the 2.5 minute skip/slip
the My Teams
the Sports by individual sport (NFL, NBA etc.)
the fact that you can View or NOT View sports scores is HUGE (to not ruin DVRing or Buffering)
the customizable modules (I've added channel guides for a number of channels)
the Trailers under New Release movies


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Now that you've had a little bit of time to play with this app .. Tell me what's cool about it .. specifically .. something that you like.


I much prefer to use it as a guide when just surfing around. I can go through the channels faster using the app than I ever could with the onscreen guide. It's also great when watching movies to pull up the cast (I watch a lot of older movies on TCM) that I'm unsure who's who without having to resort to the on screen menu and obscuring the picture with the information.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Now that you've had a little bit of time to play with this app .. Tell me what's cool about it .. specifically .. something that you like.


I like the QuickTune feature the best. The ability to have all my favorite channels at my disposal rocks. I can peruse the guide without disrupting what my family is watching.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

"MartyS" said:


> No, not if external access is disabled, but if I had a DVR in my kids room, I can guarantee that I would want to be able to monitor what they were watching when they didn't know I was looking .
> .


As I said that was a good point, but what if your kids know how to play the devices more than you do?

I like the idea of being able to stream propramming from any DVR to the iPad, but if I need to disable the external devices on my DVRs, streaming cannot happen.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

Oh good, more shiny things to keep the masses distracted as they fall further behind in HD offerings.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

First of all... I applaud the "First Look" team for a job well done.

Second of all, I wish to STRESS the fact that I do not have this App. Well, technically, I downloaded it onto my laptop via iTunes, BUT I do not have an iPad (yet), so I have not used this app first hand. HOWEVER, I do want to state my thoughts after reading the First Look... and since I believe in ending on a high note, I'm going to start with my negative impressions:

*INITIAL NEGATIVE IMPRESSIONS*

*USAGE REASONS:* I have trouble coming up with scenarios in which this App (at it's present state) will be that useful for me. That might change in time, but at this moment, it just doesn't excite me.
*LACK OF (personal) DESIRED FEATURES:* One feature that would interest me is the ability to manage Series Links and the To Do List, and that feature is (sadly) not included here.
*POTENTIAL FOR TROUBLE:* In theory, the ability to check out what one STB is watching in the other room is pretty cool, but I'm not real crazy about the reality of it. If I record something on HDNet, and the DVR stays on that channel, will the App show that I'm (allegedly) watching "Girls Gone Wild" later that night?! (Some other premium channels would have similar examples).

*INITIAL POSITIVE IMPRESSIONS*

*THE GUI!* *Brilliant!* Whoever designed the GUI should get a raise! I'm hoping the STBs will follow suit with a similar design.
*POTENTIAL:* This is something that excites me. Sure, some may be excited by the possibility of "streaming" or portability at some point in the future, but that doesn't excite me much. Other possibilities come to my mind though that do (besides the above mentioned Series Manager and To Do List abilities)...

*COLLABORATIVE SCHEDULING:* Sure, it would be nice to get this feature on the STBs, BUT I'd be happy to at least get it on this App. Think about it, you might have the option of checking out singular or combined To Do Lists, and when checking out the combined, seeing a recording conflict, you might be able to touch the conflict and be given the option of recording that program on another DVR (should one have another). That would be pretty AWESOME!
*WISH LISTS:* DirecTV has continually improved the HR2x series to the point where any preference I once had for TiVo has diminished to the point where I only have a few complaints. One of those (aside from my top complaint... Series Link limits) is the lack of a WISH LIST comparable feature. DirecTV has "Autorecord," but each one you set up counts as a Series Link, so the 50 Series Link limit is an even worse pain in the butt. On my TiVo, I was also able to set up Wishlists as "saved searches" that allowed me to check them often without setting up automatic recordings... a VERY nice feature for someone like me who had over 100+ wishlists saved... and some of those actors/actresses were in shows that aired daily (or more). I'd still LOVE for a feature like this to come to the STBs, but a comparable feature on this App would at least be nice... 

~Alan


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Now that you've had a little bit of time to play with this app .. Tell me what's cool about it .. specifically .. something that you like.


I really like the sports module and tab. Finding your favorite teams is super easy and you don't have to wait for TVapps to load or be on a sports channel.

The guide is much better than the receiver version. Smoother and better looking.

The favorites modules make it much easier to find content. I can see what is on so much easier.

The 1-4 minute skip on the remote is great for getting through commercials. One or two taps instead of many.


----------



## smithrh (Oct 3, 2007)

Note to those of you that don't have Internet access on your boxes, this app still works for scheduling.

I hope to be able to find some time tonight to write up some notes, there are some nice things about this app that could use some tweaking to go to super nice, plus some WTFO bits as well.


----------



## HSimpson (Sep 10, 2006)

I give a big thumbs up for the App. I haven't had any problems with it and I really like the UI.

I would, however, like to see the capability to control my receiver, tv and audio system (like I can do now with the stand-alone remote).
I would also like to see a "Next show" feature on "My Favorite Channels", so I can see what's coming up next without going to the guide.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

HSimpson said:


> I would, however, like to see the capability to control my receiver, tv and audio system (like I can do now with the stand-alone remote).


The app works over your wifi, so unless that equipment can somehow be connected to and controlled over wifi that cannot happen. The iPad does not do Ir or Rf from what I understand.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Anyone read Swanni's rant against this app at TVPredictions? Thought it was pretty funny myself.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Anyone read Swanni's rant against this app at TVPredictions? Thought it was pretty funny myself.


I did.......

I walked away trying to figure out why he would basically suggest tech writers not write about tech stuff because college kids and a family of 4 in Iowa can't afford tech stuff.

Maybe they should only write about free tech stuff? Wait - the app is free!!!! 

Gotta love his math used to get to the 160,000, too. In this thread alone I've counted more than 10 who will buy an iPad just so they can use this app!

:hurah:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Anyone read Swanni's rant against this app at TVPredictions? Thought it was pretty funny myself.


Yep... reminds me of his many rants against 3D.

Regardless of my personal opinion regarding a tech product or whether or not I have one, plan to get one, or can even afford one, I enjoy reading about them.

I don't believe in stopping technical progress because some family of four in Des Moines, a retiree in Texas, a new college graduate in Boston, or even a poor man in Dawson, GA can't afford something... particularly when that something is non-essential (TV, iPad, etc.). 

~Alan


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> The app works over your wifi, so unless that equipment can somehow be connected to and controlled over wifi that cannot happen. The iPad does not do Ir or Rf from what I understand.


If there were Bluetooth receivers in TVs and AV receivers, or if those devices were all connected via the LAN, and if they were all compatible with Directv's IP control system, then they could be controlled by the iPad.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

LameLefty said:


> If there were Bluetooth receivers in TVs and AV receivers, or if those devices were all connected via the LAN, and if they were all compatible with Directv's IP control system, then they could be controlled by the iPad.


If "ifs" and "buts" were candy and nuts, we'd all have a merry Christmas... 

Sorry... couldn't help myself. Too many "ifs" in your quote to leave that one alone. 

~Alan


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> If there were Bluetooth receivers in TVs and AV receivers, or if those devices were all connected via the LAN, and if they were all compatible with Directv's IP control system, then they could be controlled by the iPad.


Agreed - but we're still a few years from seeing that sort of connectivity. It will happen though, and likely relatively soon.

The home automation folks will integrate everything right down to our lights, fridges, toasters and electronics. IP control is the way to go, and a tablet and/or smartphone is the perfect hand held device. They are already everywhere.

This app and ones like it are giving manufacturers reasons to jump in!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> If "ifs" and "buts" were candy and nuts, we'd all have a merry Christmas...
> 
> Sorry... couldn't help myself. Too many "ifs" in your quote to leave that one alone.
> 
> ~Alan


I don't quite get why you're even commenting. I was replying to the comment I quoted about needing WiFi to control anything via iPad. That's actually not true, since the iPad has Bluetooth, but the reality is this:

#1) Since all those OTHER devices have to have network connectivity, the iPad will never be a universal remote

and more to the point

#) THE APP IS NOT A REMOTE CONTROL. This is what people are missing - the app is an accessory or addition to the viewing experience that also has basic remote functions. However, it is not in and of itself a replacement for your full-featured remote control.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

LameLefty said:


> I don't quite get why you're even commenting.


I'm weak (which I apologized for)...

... and yes, I understood what you were saying. 

~Alan


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

"Athlon646464" said:


> Agreed - but we're still a few years from seeing that sort of connectivity. It will happen though, and likely relatively soon.
> 
> The home automation folks will integrate everything right down to our lights, fridges, toasters and electronics. IP control is the way to go, and a tablet and/or smartphone is the perfect hand held device. They are already everywhere.
> 
> This app and ones like it are giving manufacturers reasons to jump in!


Isn't DNLA supposed to address such issue? Most newer smartphones are DNLA compliant, so are many new TVs and media players, so are the DirecTV receivers.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

At the moment, DIRECTV boxes are not DLNA compliant, and this app addresses some of that functionality.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Now that you've had a little bit of time to play with this app .. Tell me what's cool about it .. specifically .. something that you like.


I love being able to setup a panel for the movie channels so I can see days ahead for that channel alone. I have panels for HBO, Showtime and Cinemax so I can just browse them for the days to come.

I like the guide itself so I don't have to bring up the guide on screen, especially since there's still that annoying black space at the top of my PIG on my HR24.

I like the remote being there too since I have my iPad in my hands 90% of the time I'm in front of the TV already. I was, before IP control at least, having to put down my iPad to grab the remote to 30 skip, stop, pause, etc.


----------



## bodosom (May 31, 2004)

jacmyoung said:


> Isn't DNLA supposed to address such issue?


In some evil nightmare world maybe. However converging on home automation is not a good thing. My remote control system is not cheap and I find either the price or the lack of capability in current HA systems stunning. I like some things about the current app but I'd prefer if DTV just opened up the API so I not at the mercy of the Crestrons and Control4s of the world. Give consumers fair choices.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> Isn't DNLA supposed to address such issue? Most newer smartphones are DNLA compliant, so are many new TVs and media players, so are the DirecTV receivers.


At the risk of veering this thread off into another direction (don't want to do that):

DNLA is more for sharing content between devices. Streaming files or looking at JPG's for example. Sony originated the idea, and Apple is essentially ignoring it. It's not a standard for 'control'.

I was addressing the idea of 'control'. It's always a 'chicken and egg' thing with this stuff, and this app may drive sales of devices it can 'control', and new ways to do that.

The content part of the app is the meat of the app today, however.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> At the moment, DIRECTV boxes are not DLNA compliant, and this app addresses some of that functionality.


Does this explain why my HDDVRs can only play some of the media formats from my DNLA devices but not most of them?


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

"Athlon646464" said:


> The content part of the app is the meat of the app today, however.


I agree, and to this end I think content streaming should be the biggest part of this puzzle. It also solves the "control" issue in that control of other devices is no longer needed, everything one wants is on the iPad.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> Does this explain why my HDDVRs can only play some of the media formats from my DNLA devices but not most of them?


Even devices that claim to be DNLA compliant will not 'play' all media formats. The standard (without getting too technical here) is not adhered to and claims by manufacturers for their devices are very often exaggerated. And Apple doesn't do DLNA at all.

Control is the issue. If you can remotely control your devices, then 95% of what you want to have in whatever room you are in can be simple. Especially if you can use a familiar device to do the controlling, like your smart phone or tablet.

If your smart phone or tablet can also do what this app can do, then you've got the world in your pocket, as long as your devices can be controlled just by connecting to your personal 'net or the www.

Apps like these are just the beginning. That's why this is very exciting.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> Does this explain why my HDDVRs can only play some of the media formats from my DNLA devices but not most of them?


Yes. DIRECTV's media sharing uses some DLNA protocols but is not fully compliant.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> I agree, and to this end I think content streaming should be the biggest part of this puzzle. It also solves the "control" issue in that control of other devices is no longer needed, everything one wants is on the iPad.


The tech for streaming exists right now, obviously. And your smart phone and/or tablet can do that easily.

That is not the issue, it's rights to the content. Once the studios see the value and companies like D* can do the deals, we'll have it the next day.

Netflix, for example, just signed a deal with CBS so that they can stream their catalog beginning in April. (Star Trek fans - all versions - rejoice!)

It will happen for D*'s customers eventually. It has to for them to survive. To a certain extent, this app will drive that too.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Agreed... streaming will come. But in the meantime, it's still a cool app.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Agreed... streaming will come. But in the meantime, it's still a cool app.


+1 on many levels.

It will help create the buzz needed to get stuff like an HD guide, streaming etc. into our homes.

In the meantime, we have a very cool new free toy that works great!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Agreed... streaming will come. But in the meantime, it's still a cool app.


Listening to White on the call today to me it sounds like if/when they do streaming it would be from their servers. White specifically said it didn't make sense to have another piece of hardware in the customers home, why not just stream from the head end. He even said that when they were at the Superbowl Pontula showed him the FOX feed of the game and how good it looked and when he quized Pontula about it he said it was coming from the head end. He went on to say the streaming issue wasn't so much a technical problem but contractual with all the content providers.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

HSimpson said:


> I give a big thumbs up for the App. I haven't had any problems with it and I really like the UI.
> 
> *I would, however, like to see the capability to control my receiver, tv and audio system (like I can do now with the stand-alone remote).*
> I would also like to see a "Next show" feature on "My Favorite Channels", so I can see what's coming up next without going to the guide.


You can with this: http://www.iruleathome.com/

And this: http://www.iruleathome.com/component/option,com_rokquickcart/Itemid,41/view,rokquickcart/

I currently run my whole system via WiFi with my iPad.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

"Athlon646464" said:


> The tech for streaming exists right now, obviously. And your smart phone and/or tablet can do that easily.
> 
> That is not the issue, it's rights to the content. Once the studios see the value and companies like D* can do the deals, we'll have it the next day.
> 
> ...


Of course the tech is here, in fact the tech was there a few years back when Sling started doing it. I think copy protection issue is less of a concern for live streaming than for storing on a portable device and played later.

I hope you are right this app is the step in that direction.


----------



## gemery (Apr 10, 2007)

"Jeremy W" said:


> Yeah, but the switch is far more convenient.


Agreed....


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

"RAD" said:


> He went on to say the streaming issue wasn't so much a technical problem but contractual with all the content providers.


Which is why streaming from a receiver at home is the more obvious way, both Dish and now ATT Uverse are doing it, I don't think there was contractual issue, our DVRs at home already have the rights, only we are viewing the content remotely.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Wonder if I could control my receivers with this app and a VPN connection to my home network?

-Funk


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Anyone read Swanni's rant against this app at TVPredictions? Thought it was pretty funny myself.


Now I think I like the APP.


----------



## xandor (Nov 18, 2005)

Would like to have this app consistently see my DVRs. Jus stuck on 'loading'.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Xandor, there is an issues thread for this app and I *guarantee* the app's developers are watching it.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## xandor (Nov 18, 2005)

I would've posted it there if I could find it. What sub forum is it on?


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

It's a sticky under Connected Hime.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Xandor, there is an issues thread for this app and I *guarantee* the app's developers are watching it.





xandor said:


> I would've posted it there if I could find it. What sub forum is it on?





dualsub2006 said:


> It's a sticky under Connected Hime.


Here's a direct link as well: DIRECTV iPad App (V1.0.3) - Issues/Discussion

~Alan


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

thefunks67 said:


> Wonder if I could control my receivers with this app and a VPN connection to my home network?


There's no reason it wouldn't work. Not quite sure why you'd want to though, since this app is designed to be used in front of the TV.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

xandor said:


> Would like to have this app consistently see my DVRs. Jus stuck on 'loading'.


You may need to sync your i-pad with your computer and download the latest software version.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> Not quite sure why you'd want to though, since this app is designed to be used in front of the TV.


The app brings several useful functions that the DVR Scheduler lacks.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> There's no reason it wouldn't work. Not quite sure why you'd want to though, since this app is designed to be used in front of the TV.


If only there is an option to actually "pair up" one iPad with one receiver, it would be perfect. I can easily see down the road the iPads or tabs become so inexpensive one household may have mutiple of them, used by different members in their own rooms. There needs to be a way to prevent interference.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There's no saying there wouldn't be a feature like that in the future, in the meantime it's selectable on the fly.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If you've got members of your household that would maliciously interfere with the viewing of others you shouldn't be laying the blame on (or expecting relief from) this application.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice, now we just need a Android version and something for the tablet PC's.

The temptation for me to buy a iPad is rising.



Stuart Sweet said:


> Anyone read Swanni's rant against this app at TVPredictions? Thought it was pretty funny myself.


I just did, and I have to agree with you.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Patience


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Draconis said:


> The temptation for me to buy a iPad is rising.


Ditto. If something new isn't announced before 3/11 to change my mind (wifi-only Xoom?), I'll probably be on line at the Apple store that day.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Steve said:


> Ditto. If something new isn't announced before 3/11 to change my mind (wifi-only Xoom?), I'll probably be on line at the Apple store that day.


I know you don't live in the UK but http://www.slashgear.com/motorola-xoom-3g-and-wifi-pre-orders-open-ships-in-uk-april-9-03137602/ which means it's coming "soon".


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> I know you don't live in the UK but http://www.slashgear.com/motorola-xoom-3g-and-wifi-pre-orders-open-ships-in-uk-april-9-03137602/ which means it's coming "soon".


Thanks for the link! Wife's b'day is 4/7, and it'll be primarily for her use, so my options are pretty limited ATM.

Sorry, all, for veering OT! I'll behave now


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Not perfect and really slow in pulling up guide and playlist, but WOW...!!!

The playlist is REALLY nice!

There is hope... If they can display 2 hours of guide content on the iPad, there is hope that they can actually display as much or more on a full 1080P TV.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Thaedron said:


> Not perfect and really slow in pulling up guide and playlist, but WOW...!!!
> 
> The playlist is REALLY nice!
> 
> There is hope... *If they can display 2 hours of guide content on the iPad*, there is hope that they can actually display as much or more on a full 1080P TV.


Yeah, it can display 3 hours too!


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

"Steve" said:


> Thanks for the link! Wife's b'day is 4/7, and it'll be primarily for her use, so my options are pretty limited ATM.
> 
> Sorry, all, for veering OT! I'll behave now


If it is for the wife, let her get the iPad. Android is for geeks, well that is what my wife says


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm a geek and I'm buying an iPad. I think your wife is mistaken.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm a geek and I'm buying an iPad. I think your wife is mistaken.


+1

Me = geek
Me have an iPad (and loving it)


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I'm a geek and I'm buying an iPad. I think your wife is mistaken.


She did not say a geek cannot buy an iPad, or if you buy an iPad you are not a geek, only that if you deside to buy an Android tab you are a geek

Hence "Andoid is for geeks", iPad is for all, geeks included, just her way to tell me I need to throw away my Android phone


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm a geek and I'm buying an iPad. I think your wife is mistaken.


YOu're finally breaking down, huh?? :hurah::hurah::hurah:


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

All the discussion about geeks aside, this app is huge. To get something like this a few years ago meant spending a couple of thousand dollars on hardware and then paying a professional installer to integrate it all. But now, for the price of D* whole-home DVR service, an iPad and a wireless router you get even more. Of course this won't control anything but the D* DVR, but the ability to search and schedule across all DVR's is extremely useful. I'm not sure I'd recommend buying an iPad just for this app, but I would definitely recommend buying one for the other things it does.

Oh, and if you just can't stand not being able to control your other HT devices, checkout www.CommandFusion.com. I use this to turn my iPad into the world's largest touch screen remote. Using a Global Cache Ethernet-to-IR converter and the appropriate Xantech adapters, I have everything controllable through the iPad. Best of all, a one-screen version of CommandFusion iViewer is free. Programming it definitely a chore, but a real bit-and-bytes geek should be able to handle it.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

rudeney said:


> But now, for the price of D* whole-home DVR service


WHDVR service is not required for the iPad app.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

A browser based version of the iPad app could have worked with the iPad as well as a lot of other types of devices. That seems to be where some of the other carriers introduced this functionality.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> A browser based version of the iPad app could have worked with the iPad as well as a lot of other types of devices. That seems to be where some of the other carriers introduced this functionality.


It would not be an iPad app then, right? :lol:

I have it, I use it. It rocks.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"harsh" said:


> A browser based version of the iPad app could have worked with the iPad as well as a lot of other types of devices. That seems to be where some of the other carriers introduced this functionality.


Do you have an idevice? The dedicated apps work so much better than generic web ones.

I'm thinking you do not as you always comment in things you do not have.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

"Jeremy W" said:


> WHDVR service is not required for the iPad app.


Yes, but I doubt the average consumers would have their DVR's networked unless they had whole-home. Well, I guess some might do it for on-demand, but I would bet most networked DVR's were dons so for whole-home. My real point is that an average consumer can call D* and order a whole-home DVR system and get an iPad for under $1k and have a system that rivals HT setups costing many time more.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

harsh said:


> A browser based version of the iPad app could have worked with the iPad as well as a lot of other types of devices. That seems to be where some of the other carriers introduced this functionality.


Too often we enjoy the comfort of opinion without the discomfort of thought. -- JFK

Can't remember where I read that, but it seems so awfully fitting here.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So will there ever be anything like this available for laptops for us guys that can't afford iPads yet?


----------



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, we've had our first iPad for about 36 hours now. This app is better, for what it is designed to do, than the description makes it sound. Not that the description was poorly done, I honestly can't think of any better way to describe the app than was done. The best way I can explain is to say that my wife HATES it when I get anywhere near the electronics because it means learning a new way to control things. She LOVES this app. 

There is definitely room for improvements, I'd love to be able to see unified todo and playlists, I wish it would allow playlist management, I really couldn't care less about streaming, and I think a tab for onDemand would be awesome. That said, this app does what it says it does, and does it well. 

Great job DirecTV.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tonyd79 said:


> I'm thinking you do not as you always comment in things you do not have.


I've had access to much of this and more functionality (less the scores) including remote viewing (live or recorded) and schedule management for much longer than most of you have dreamed about the iPad app. I'm quite familiar with what such an application can be.

With a proper web-based application, you don't have to give up functionality when your off LAN. More importantly, you don't have to run out an buy a $400+ iPad to use a web-based application.

And to think that some of you piss and moan about 3D opera when there may well be more opera fans than iPad owners that subscribe to DIRECTV.


----------



## CockerKingdom (Jan 18, 2010)

Not to take anything away from Harsh, it appears you have been around computer programming for quite some time however, so have I. I've been building, programming, trouble-shooting and repairing computers for 25 years. I agree with you, that web base products are nice but, they appear to me as more cumbersome and the fact that if your internet source goes out, your screwed. The i-pad app., being connected to your home wi-fi, isn't relying on your internet connection. This app. is positively great! I too, wish for a couple additions to the app. however, I would recommend this to anyone!


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

This app is great, and it's only the first release. I'm sure that future updates will make it even more impressive.


----------



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

Harsh, anyone is free to create a web app. For someone of your (self)exalted skill, it shouldn't be too difficult. So, when can we expect to see a direcTV/harsh productions web app? I'd almost love to see what you'd come up with...
Sincerely,
Dim


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

harsh said:


> I've had access to much of this and more functionality (less the scores) including remote viewing (live or recorded) and schedule management for much longer than most of you have dreamed about the iPad app. I'm quite familiar with what such an application can be.
> 
> With a proper web-based application, you don't have to give up functionality when your off LAN. More importantly, you don't have to run out an buy a $400+ iPad to use a web-based application.
> 
> And to think that some of you piss and moan about 3D opera when there may well be more opera fans than iPad owners that subscribe to DIRECTV.


You should cancel your DIRECTV service immediately and get Dish or something else since you're so displeased with their iPad offering. I don't blame you one bit.

By the way, "your" is a second person possessive adjective. "You're" is the contraction you were looking for in your (see what I did there with the possessive? Neat, huh?) second paragraph.


----------



## bodosom (May 31, 2004)

SDimwit said:


> Harsh, anyone is free to create a web app.


I don't want to appear to be supporting harsh but there are some impediments to writing an equivalent application in javascript.
1) DTV is using private requests via the SHEF protocol.
2) The protocol between the iPad and the mothership (*.va.dtvce.com) is also private.
3) I've never looked at remote scheduling but I assume that protocol is also private.

DTV has announced that one of the most important public SHEF functions is going to be removed in the next release (June-2011) and they haven't announced a replacement. Absent that it's impossible to have an equivalent application. People can refer to the SHEF threads for more insight.

Being able to write a similar interface requires the cooperation of DTV which means DTV and sanctioned partners are the only ones that can do it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

CockerKingdom said:


> The i-pad app., being connected to your home wi-fi, isn't relying on your internet connection.


I'd be willing to bet that an Internet connection is required as well as a LAN connection for some elements of the functionality.

It is possible that the movie poster art and scores are resident on the HD DVR, but I kinda doubt that's how they get to the iPad.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tcusta00 said:


> By the way, "your" is a second person possessive adjective. "You're" is the contraction you were looking for in your (see what I did there with the possessive? Neat, huh?) second paragraph.


I hope my grammatical error doesn't entirely obscure what I was trying to get across.


----------



## bodosom (May 31, 2004)

harsh said:


> I'd be willing to bet that an Internet connection is required


Of course. You need to get to dtvce.com to:
0) Authenticate
1) Get Guide Data
2) Get Upcoming Showings
3) Get Artwork etc.
4) Schedule recordings

even though all the data is in a DVR (I don't know what you can do with a plain receiver). I suspect the sports information also requires an Internet connecton.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

harsh said:


> I hope my grammatical error doesn't entirely obscure what I was trying to get across.


As I hope my correction of your error didn't entirely obscure my suggestion that you cancel your DIRECTV service since you're so dissatisfied with it. All the time. And never relent. Ever. So cancel and go away. That would be just dandy.


----------



## CockerKingdom (Jan 18, 2010)

harsh said:


> I'd be willing to bet that an Internet connection is required as well as a LAN connection for some elements of the functionality.
> 
> It is possible that the movie poster art and scores are resident on the HD DVR, but I kinda doubt that's how they get to the iPad.


Yes, you are probably correct. Some of that information I'm sure has to be updated through the internet connection. The "base-core" data, is probably the only info. that is transmitted through sat-link. I would assume, haven't tried, if your internet was out for awhile that, alot of the data shown in the i-pad app. would be missing.


----------



## bodosom (May 31, 2004)

CockerKingdom said:


> I would assume, haven't tried, if your internet was out for awhile that, alot of the data shown in the i-pad app. would be missing.


If you can't connect to the Internet the app won't start, so yes a lot of the data would be missing. If you can't connect to dtvce.com the app won't start either since it won't proceed until it can authenticate.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Are we suggesting a web based app on a PC can be designed by a third party to do pretty much the same things this iPad app can do, provided that Internet connection is present?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> Are we suggesting a web based app on a PC can be designed by a third party to do pretty much the same things this iPad app can do, provided that Internet connection is present?


Not really, no. It would have to be DirecTV.


----------



## cpucrash0 (Oct 12, 2002)

Directv needs to make a streaming app. Why haven't they been able to do that? Dish network has a streaming app. This app I guess is okay but make it stream my tv content thats on my dvr and also watch live tv with it. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

cpucrash0 said:


> Dish network has a streaming app.


Echostar bought the only company worth mentioning in that market. DirecTV doesn't have that luxury.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

cpucrash0 said:


> Directv needs to make a streaming app. Why haven't they been able to do that? Dish network has a streaming app. This app I guess is okay but make it stream my tv content thats on my dvr and also watch live tv with it. *Is that too much to ask?*


Good question - how much is too much?

Dish's HD DVR with SlingBox features will cost around $200 to $400, plus an additional $10 a month, while a stand alone SlingBox will cost $180 to $300. An app is also required to stream Dish programs. The standalone SlingBox app is currently available and costs $30.

The technology exists now. D* has not yet wrapped up rights to allow streaming. They will, and of course, it will not be free.

This topic is likely best suited for another thread.

I do think, however, that this app will help bring streaming to us, as it has already generated streaming interest, although indirectly. This app is not intended for that, but it has people wanting more already. And where there is demand, there is money to be made.


----------



## cpucrash0 (Oct 12, 2002)

Jeremy W said:


> Echostar bought the only company worth mentioning in that market. DirecTV doesn't have that luxury.


maybe they can buy out Monsoon Multimedia myhava.com or license their technology to make streaming work on directv.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jacmyoung said:


> Are we suggesting a web based app on a PC can be designed by a third party to do pretty much the same things this iPad app can do, provided that Internet connection is present?


Unless Sling patented the daylights out of Remote Access, it should be relatively straightforward. Such an effort would likely need support from DIRECTV.

Ideally, the application would run on devices other than full-blown computers.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

"cpucrash0" said:


> maybe they can buy out Monsoon Multimedia myhava.com or license their technology to make streaming work on directv.


It's not the technology that's the issue - it's obtaining the rights from the content providers to allow it with the programming they provide.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> It's not the technology that's the issue


The technology (including IP) is definitely one of the issues.


LameLefty said:


> it's obtaining the rights from the content providers to allow it with the programming they provide.


If we're talking about a SlingBox-type solution, this is unnecessary. You're streaming content that you've recorded off of your box onto your device. Just like with Dish/Echostar/SlingBox, you don't need any additional rights to do that.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

One of my biggest giant complaints about the about the D* DVR's versus my tivo's was that if I wanted to watch a sporting event that perhaps was still going on when I turned the TV on it was always a crap shoot as to whether or not something I was going to end up seeing/hearing a score or whatever because of the PIP feature in pretty much every single screen, whereas with Tivo I could just go the now playing list with two quick presses and be CERTAIN I was not going to have something given away. This application solves for this, as I can tune to the beginning of a recording before I turn the set on. That's a nice fix for me.
Single press to 3x FF is nice for commercial skipping in DVR mode.
Scheduling is pretty decent from this app, more elegant than the web property.

Yes, unified playlist should be solved, that's a legitimate miss, I would guess there is a product guy at D* who has this on his backlog right now and we'll see it in a future rev. Also agree with those that would like to see management of recordings, conflicts, season passes etc... 

All in all, this is a pretty nice application.
Those of you talking about streaming from a D* receiver here have to recognize that in addition to the nightmare world of navigating the placeshifting IP out there (that echo owns the best of now) and the hell that is dealing with the networks and the studio's (not to mention the NFL!) you also have to contend with the requirement to use HLS to stream content to any iOS device when the content size is greater than 5 megs or longer than 5 minutes. This would require a segmenter to live on the DVR which even presuming there is enough horsepower to do would require a pretty signifigant firmware upgrade. 

-- now that I think about that last part though, I wonder how Echo is getting away with that with Sling... they obviously aren't using HLS... -


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> You're streaming content that you've recorded off of your box onto your device.


If you're streaming an _analog capture_ for personal use, your're good to go.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> The technology (including IP) is definitely one of the issues.
> 
> If we're talking about a SlingBox-type solution, this is unnecessary. You're streaming content that you've recorded off of your box onto your device. Just like with Dish/Echostar/SlingBox, you don't need any additional rights to do that.


I agree, I don't think DirecTV had to secure any additional rights when they made the DirecTV2PC work for us.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> The technology (including IP) is definitely one of the issues.


No, it's really not. Securing licenses from content providers is THE issue.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jacmyoung said:


> I agree, I don't think DirecTV had to secure any additional rights when they made the DirecTV2PC work for us.


DIRECTV2PC isn't creating a durable copy of the program so it doesn't appear any different than watching a TV.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice first look guys, always quality work from a quality team of folks!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

harsh said:


> DIRECTV2PC isn't creating a durable copy of the program so it doesn't appear any different than watching a TV.


Not to mention DirecTV2PC only works on the same home network, it won't work over the internet.

As soon as they start streaming a digital copy of the program over the internet to another device that is when the digital rights change and they have to have permission from the content providers.

The old slingboxes etc. used an analog stage so they get away with it. I'm not sure how the new Sling Loaded Dish receivers get around it.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> As soon as they start streaming a digital copy of the program over the internet to another device that is when the digital rights change and they have to have permission from the content providers.


Can you provide any proof of this claim?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Can you provide any proof of this claim?


When is the last time you negotiated a contract?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

No I don't have any real proof, just going by what I have seen and heard.

Amazon didn't start selling digital downloads until they had a new agreement that allowed it, but they sold CDs long before then.

We had HBO for a long time but didn't have On Demand until they signed a new agreeement that included it.

iTunes is still fighting for longer music samples, and allowing people to stream the music/movies they have bought from itunes instead of having to download everything and sync it from their hard drives. Some of their movies/TV shows are available for purchase but not streaming to the AppleTV.

Netflix had to agree to longer wait times in getting their movies from the studios in order to get cheaper pricing for discs and allow streaming of movies/TV. They still don't have streaming available for everything.

It has also been mentioned on here before that some of the things keeping HD channels from being added are negotiations over digital rights, not just cost.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> No I don't have any real proof, just going by what I have seen and heard.


None of the examples you posted are anywhere near what is being talked about here.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

harsh said:


> DIRECTV2PC isn't creating a durable copy of the program so it doesn't appear any different than watching a TV.


Would streaming on iPad or any other mobile devices creat a durable copy?


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> Not to mention DirecTV2PC only works on the same home network, it won't work over the internet.


How about allowing iPad or smartphones to stream on the same home network first?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

jacmyoung said:


> Would streaming on iPad or any other mobile devices creat a durable copy?


Not if it was streamed instead of copied. Meaning that the only thing on the device would be a buffer.



jacmyoung said:


> How about allowing iPad or smartphones to stream on the same home network first?


If someone made a DIRECTV2PC for IPAD it would be fine.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

"Shades228" said:


> Not if it was streamed instead of copied. Meaning that the only thing on the device would be a buffer.
> 
> If someone made a DIRECTV2PC for IPAD it would be fine.


I guess TW gets to claim the first to allow live streaming on iPads today. Yes Sling had it already but the TW app appears to be a direct streaming off the receiver without addtional hardware.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> I guess TW gets to claim the first to allow live streaming on iPads today. Yes Sling had it already but the TW app appears to be a direct streaming off the receiver without addtional hardware.


Much to the chagrin of some of the networks.

_"TV rights holders this week have unleashed their legal eagles, warning Time Warner Cable that its new distribution scheme is for the birds. [*more*]"_


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> the TW app appears to be a direct streaming off the receiver without addtional hardware.


Are you sure about that?


the article said:


> The TWC app allows subs the option to stream content from as many as 32 cable networks on their iPads. Among the more popular channels on the menu are A&E, Bravo, Comedy Central, Discovery Channel, E!, MTV, Nickelodeon and USA Network.


Why would there be a list of channels if the content were coming off the receiver? I'm guessing it's not...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Why would there be a list of channels if the content were coming off the receiver? I'm guessing it's not...


Makes sense, but OTOH, if not off the receiver, why would the networks be upset? :scratchin


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Steve said:


> Makes sense, but OTOH, if not off the receiver, why would the networks be upset? :scratchin


They'd be upset precisely because it's not off the receiver. I find it impossible to believe that the craptastic cable boxes TWC uses are capable of anything near streaming to an iPad. TWC would have to be streaming these channels over the Internet.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The articles also say you have to have TW Internet and Cable . . . so I'll bet it's a direct internet stream.

The 'legal eagles' will probably crap on this one pretty quickly!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dennisj00 said:


> The articles also say you have to have TW Internet and Cable . . . so I'll bet it's a direct internet stream.
> 
> The 'legal eagles' will probably crap on this one pretty quickly!


And available only on your home LAN.... why bother?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Steve said:


> Makes sense, but OTOH, if not off the receiver, why would the networks be upset? :scratchin


Probably because TWC is streaming the content from their servers as opposed to those of the provider. That's been the complaint all along as I understand it. It is one thing for Joe Sixpack to store content on his home recorder, but it isn't OK for TWC to store it on theirs.

If you'll recall, it was TWC who broached the idea of a DVR-less recording service to go along with their private brand of SDV.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> And available only on your home LAN.... why bother?


Don't have TWC, but with DirecTV and the iPad, I can see watching content while on the exercise bike, on the deck, or in the garage where I don't have a TV.

I currently use the iPad almost daily on the exercise bike and watch some cycling workouts when I can't get outside to ride and look forward to watching content from my DVRs.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Good points guys. This TW app seems to stream off the internet not off the receiver, which is a more drastic move.

DirecTV already streams from the DVRs, just to PCs not iPads. No networks had pounded sand at DirecTV yet. Sling along with a few new comers are also not in the crosshair either probably because they only stream off the DVRs/receivers.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

DirecTV sent me an e-mail to participate in a survey about the iPad APP


----------



## AllenE (Dec 19, 2006)

OK, now that I have been using my Zoom for a week or so, can I renew the clamor for an Android version? I had an Ipad on the table next to the xoom at time of purchase, and chose the xoom. The only advantage of the Ipad was the number of apps (admittedly a big one) but all the other points went to the xoom.


----------



## AllenE (Dec 19, 2006)

Flash was the final decider on the xoom.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

DodgerKing said:


> DirecTV sent me an e-mail to participate in a survey about the iPad APP


I got one too. It was pretty in depth.


----------



## WilsonFlyer (Jan 16, 2006)

never mind


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

WilsonFlyer said:


> never mind


OK

:scratch:


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

I haven't played with this app a whole lot but whenever I try to schedule recording with it, it says unsuccessful. I have both my DVRs enabled and I can see what playing etc but just can't schedule recordings. Any ideas? This app looks really slick but I have to admit so far I think it is a lot easier to schedule recordings with the iPad app.

Never mind. I had tried setting recordings at least 10+ over the last few weeks and they were all unsuccessful including two I tried yesterday but right after writing this today I just went and tried a recording again and it worked. I still think going through the guide and looking for programs to record is a PITA compared to the iPhone app though.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

somekevinguy said:


> I haven't played with this app a whole lot but whenever I try to schedule recording with it, it says unsuccessful. << Snipped bits out >>


How does it report this? My iPad app doesn't return a notice, which seems a short coming. (It just don't do nothin').

But glad it's working now for you. My app won't tell me that both tuners are already 'involved' and therefor it can't/won't switch to the new one.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> My app won't tell me that both tuners are already 'involved' and therefor it can't/won't switch to the new one.


Your DVR doesn't report this information, so the app has no way of knowing.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeremy W said:


> Your DVR doesn't report this information, so the app has no way of knowing.


Quite. So I asked Kevin what sort of notice he gets!


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

I forget the exact wording. I think it just said unsuccessful or something like that.


----------



## rainabba (Jan 8, 2009)

It is a fact that iOS is losing steam, Android is gaining steam rapidly, and with the variety of Android tablets across so many manufacturers, anyone with any business sense knows that Android will take a strong lead due to price appeal and choice.

That said, unless DirecTV is run by idiots, or in bed with Apple ( both I expect aren't true), this app will hit Android in a timely manner.

Chances are that this app was in production before the Xoom even came to market AND there are more iPads active now, or at least that was true in recent history.

The idiots out there who say "Android is for geeks" are surely the ones who at least fall closely into the "Apple flock", speak out of ignorance, or have some illogical pride in their Electronics choice. Both platforms have there strengths and weaknesses and a person's needs or priorities should dictate which they purchase (if they're not too lazy to properly research their options.)

See the Netflix app for precedent.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rainabba said:


> It is a fact that iOS is losing steam, Android is gaining steam rapidly, and with the variety of Android tablets across so many manufacturers, anyone with any business sense knows that Android will take a strong lead due to price appeal and choice.


Better check those "facts" again .. Apple iPad is the runaway winner at this point and that is not going to change any time soon.

Couple that with apparently over 20 different screen resolutions on the Android platform and Yet another round of hardware with the next gen "Ice Cream Sandwich" platform due to make an appearance later this year and you've got a mess for developers.

The problem is not that there are some cool Android devices out there .. the problem is finding someone willing to write all kinds of nuances into the various apps .. let alone testing on all of the various platforms. "Open" has it's benefits, but there are plenty of issues to go around as well.

If DIRECTV isn't producing an Android tablet version now (or ever), then I'm sure there is a pretty sound reason for it.


----------



## bodosom (May 31, 2004)

rainabba said:


> anyone with any business sense knows that Android will take a strong lead ... unless DirecTV is run by idiots ...
> The idiots out there who say "Android is for geeks" ... speak out of ignorance, or have some illogical pride in their Electronics choice. ... if they're not too lazy


"There is not in nature, a thing that makes man so deformed, so beastly, as doth intemperate anger."


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

I can see this probably won't turn out well.


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

Doug just hit on all points in his post. I've bought hook line and sinker into the Google and Android ecosystem, however, I just can't pull the trigger on an Android based tablet.

While I'd love to see an Android version the app we're discussion I don't expect it to happen soon. Unless I don't have a choice I'm all Android for phones because I don't feel like I'm missing anything. On the tablet front though, I'd still buy an iPad until there's a bigger support for Android.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

j2fast said:


> Doug just hit on all points in his post. I've bought hook line and sinker into the Google and Android ecosystem, however, I just can't pull the trigger on an Android based tablet.
> 
> While I'd love to see an Android version the app we're discussion I don't expect it to happen soon. Unless I don't have a choice I'm all Android for phones because I don't feel like I'm missing anything. On the tablet front though, I'd still buy an iPad until there's a bigger support for Android.


That will change over time...perhaps even within the next 12 months as over 20 manufacturers release Android tablets and also as their v4.0 operating system (code enamed Ice Cream Sandwich). Since that will run on anything Android (even GoogleTV), app adoption will exponentially grow.

There is so much upside to the Android tablets...the winds will change just like they did for the iPhone....whereby now Android owns that market. Using both iPad and Android tablets for various things here at this time...Android has multiple advantages that can be leveraged in a DirecTV app.

In any case...DirecTV is smart enough to see what is happening in the market, and will likely release an Android version soon enough when the critical mass warrants it. I suspect its not all that far away anymore...

There's plenty of room for both versions, and both would benefit their customers. I'm not so sure their "done" with the iPad version either...it's pretty good already, and has more potential over time.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Let's not turn this into an Apple v. Android discussion please.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Will we see video streaming by the end of this year?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Will we see video streaming by the end of this year?


If Nomad offers streaming, yes. If it doesn't, no.


----------



## BigCat (Apr 10, 2007)

Didn't read the whole thread. Looks like the "watch on tv" thing does not turn on the DVR, it'd be nice if it did.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

BigCat said:


> Didn't read the whole thread. Looks like the "watch on tv" thing does not turn on the DVR, it'd be nice if it did.


Hmmm, Never tried that to see if it does, but I do know that if your use the remote control function and hit 'guide' it will bring the DVR out of standby.

There are probably others key that will bring the DVR out of standby also, but since I'm not in front of my tv, I can't tell you for sure.


----------



## bennasar (Oct 5, 2010)

"Go Beavs" said:


> Hmmm, Never tried that to see if it does, but I do know that if your use the remote control function and hit 'guide' it will bring the DVR out of standby.
> 
> There are probably others key that will bring the DVR out of standby also, but since I'm not in front of my tv, I can't tell you for sure.


I tried channel up and down, info, guide, playlist, menu and all of then got it out of standby without changing what was on.


----------

